# Good Speakers Under 3000 INR



## maverick121 (Nov 6, 2013)

I had a creative Inspire 2.1.Recently it started making a buzzing noise even when all cables expect power cord were removed.Warranty was over since it was 3+ years.I just pulled it out ,found a capacitor may be the issue then replaced it.During reassembly i made a mistake of breaking a screening panel.Now the buzzing has reduced compared to earlier but the panel vibrates in high bass  .so can some one suggest me a good speaker with good bass and stuff(preferably 2.1 since my computer table has only space for 2 speakers+ a subwoofer) 

I don't want to go with creative's with the volume wheel anymore since their volume control wheel is not good,it was causing issues and i had to replace with male to male 3.5mm connector 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 11, 2013)

I got the Fenda F3000, best purchase in my life IMO.
These speakers simply blow away all other speakers in their price range


----------

